# what was this stuff called?



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

We went to a history presentation last week in our little former coal mining town. 

The gentleman speaking talked about some "pink stuff that came in a can and was the forerunner of silly putty." You used it to get coal dust off the wall years ago.

What was it? Anyone remember it?


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Lime putty, maybe?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

All you want to knowabout Silly Putty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly_putty

big rockpile


----------

